# Frustrated



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take a look at this page. Check with the breeder and ask to see copies of all their required clearances, heart by a cardiologist, eye by a eye specialist, hip and elbow scores from FHO for the sire and dam. A good breeder will have all of those.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I did look at that, based on that information this breeder is okay. But then again, we did get a puppy mill dog several years ago before we knew about puppy mills, and they did all the things we should look for too.

That is why I am asking for help. These guys have A LOT of litters. Should that be a red flag, or am I worrying for no reason?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

autumn's mom said:


> I did look at that, based on that information this breeder is okay. But then again, we did get a puppy mill dog several years ago before we knew about puppy mills, and they did all the things we should look for too.
> 
> That is why I am asking for help. These guys have A LOT of litters. Should that be a red flag, or am I worrying for no reason?


I'm afraid it's not quite that simple. It CAN be a red flag, but it's not necessarily. Some responsible breeders have large kennels and produce a lot of litters. That used to be the norm, in fact, many years ago when Goldens were being developed. Now it is rarely done, and more commonly many litters is the sign of a puppy mill and is a red flag. But you can't say it is a problem breeder just because there are many litters. 

Sorry there's not a simple answer for that, but I'm really glad you are doing your homework. Sorry I don't know any breeders in that area. But be patient, you'll find just the right puppy for you!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you read through more of the Hunter's Goldstrike website you'll see that not all of those litters belong to them. (Some of those females belong to their kids.) So I wouldn't be too worried about too many litters. 

I don't see a problem with the pups that they're producing.(Other than the price which seems a bit high to me.)


----------



## Goldie806 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am actually getting my golden puppy today from that breeder. I do not mind coming back and letting you know how the puppies/parents/breeder/everything is/are. I was nervous too about how many litters they have but I have read reviews on this breeder and have talked to her personally and I have seen no red flags. I will let you know what I think later today after I pick up our Keizer  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't look too in-depth into the Hunter Goldenstrike website, but one question I had was it was a completely different direction than the Starz breeder (which looked more like an all around, definitely obedience/agility type breeder). 

Is there something particular you are looking for in a puppy?

Would be even interested in crossing state lines if you can't find a breeder in CO that has puppies available, would you consider going into other states? 

Did Kathy suggest anyone else in your area?


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Goldie806 said:


> I am actually getting my golden puppy today from that breeder. I do not mind coming back and letting you know how the puppies/parents/breeder/everything is/are. I was nervous too about how many litters they have but I have read reviews on this breeder and have talked to her personally and I have seen no red flags. I will let you know what I think later today after I pick up our Keizer
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't wait to hear back from you. Pictures would be great too.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

If they have a puppy or a pregnancy you are interested in look up the Dam and Sire on K9Data website. Their you can see the number of puppies produced and by looking that the birth dates you can see how many times she has been bred. For me I would never take a dog from a Dam that has had over 3 litters and those should have been split up years apart. You can also see health and longevity information on the line of dogs being bred! Not a final answer, but adds a lot of perspective!


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Megora said:


> I didn't look too in-depth into the Hunter Goldenstrike website, but one question I had was it was a completely different direction than the Starz breeder (which looked more like an all around, definitely obedience/agility type breeder).
> 
> Is there something particular you are looking for in a puppy?
> 
> ...


Kathy doesn't know that we are looking elsewhere. These people are definitely different than Starz. They breed more often, and they breed for hunting puppies. We want an agility dog, and know that a hunting dog would be a good fit for us. We also want a family dog and think this breeder will be a good fit. I am getting ready to send her a deposit, but will wait until I hear back from the previous poster.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

autumn's mom said:


> Kathy doesn't know that we are looking elsewhere. These people are definitely different than Starz. They breed more often, and they breed for hunting puppies. We want an agility dog, and know that a hunting dog would be a good fit for us. We also want a family dog and think this breeder will be a good fit. I am getting ready to send her a deposit, but will wait until I hear back from the previous poster.


I honestly would talk to Kathy - primarily if you want an agility dog. See if she has any recommendations in your area and look into that before you put any money down for one of the hunter's strike pups. 

My concern is that for agility - it's more than just energy that you are looking for. You want "courage" or boldness as far as getting on that equipment. That's a bit different than "birdiness" and drive which you will get with a field bred golden.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay I talked to Kathy. I first she seemed upset because we waited so long and are now giving up. Then next she admitted that she doesn't think the bitch will ever get pregnant. So said we are doing the right thing.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I heard from Shaffer's Goldens today. They were our first pick for a breeder (after Starz, who had our wait list) and they had a litter in December with 7 girls and 5 boys. We were really hoping they had a girl for us.

THEY DO! We get a little girl and we get to pick her up on the 11th of February. We are actually driving to see them on Tuesday. They are 4 hours from our house. I am so excited nothing can wipe the smile off my face. I will post pictures on Tuesday or Wednesday from the litter.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the breeding:

Pedigree: Goose and JD

They look like great dogs to my untrained eye.

Andy


----------

